# How is the economy in Dubai now?



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure people will be fed up of talking about this now, but as I'm considering a move, it's a question that needs thinking about. I work in a primarily B2B industry - loosely HR consultancy and things in the UK haven't been great, but not too bad. I've seen a couple of roles in Dubai that look interesting and I'm considering a move largely as I'd like the international experience - I've worked in Europe a fair bit, (a few weeks at a time on client sites), but never relocated. 

What's the general opinion/mood in the area? Is it a bad time to consider a move?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends who you talk to really, some people will say the worst of it is over and it's on its way back up and some will say they've just wallpapered over the cracks and this is just the calm before the storm.

The debt default that caused the crash has just been restructured, the debt is still there and I'd be surprised if there wasn't another crash when they default on the restructured debt. There are a hell of a lot of people who are due refunds from government-backed companies for real estate projects that have not happened and will never happen.

On the other hand, this doesn't make much difference to your average ex-pat. The only effect the last crash had on me here was less traffic on my way to work and cheaper rent.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The people that sustained the Global Financial Crisis are still here. In my opinion, those are the ones who worked for larger companies, were good at their jobs and did not overspend or make dead investments.

Dubai seems to be stabilizing, that is the general feedback you will get. That being said, I personally would not move unless the job offer seems promising overall and a big factor to consider is the type of industry and the size of the company. If you have a well paying job back in the UK and do not "want" for anything, then why move? What is your main reason for wanting to move?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Fletch1969 said:


> as I'd like the international experience


If this is really your intention than you may consider the move, but if it is just about the money, forget it...!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Better here than anywhere else IMO.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> On the other hand, this doesn't make much difference to your average ex-pat. The only effect the last crash had on me here was less traffic on my way to work and cheaper rent.


But it was your average ex-pat who had all there cash tied up in get rich quick flipping schemes and/or spending it like no tomorrow. The crash put paid to the that hence less traffic.

Pre the crash there were thousands of companies simply hemorrhaging money, from 6 person SME's to a certain company who said "What next?" When all these went to the wall, then your average joe definitely felt the effects.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It depends on your field, current position, and the company that you go to, if it will be a good move for you. Make sure you come on a good salary... dubai isnt cheap.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> ... dubai isnt cheap.


Why do people keep saying this??? I think people need to look at where the OP's are from first.

Compared to Canada, Australia, UK, Europe etc... Dubai is MUCH CHEAPER

An average sized US city (not NY, LA, SF etc) I would say cost of living is about equal or maybe a *bit* higher.

FYI










http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...tes&city1=Dubai&country2=Canada&city2=Toronto


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> Compared to Canada, Australia, UK, Europe etc... Dubai is MUCH CHEAPER


Where have you lived in the UK, Mayfair?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> ... dubai isnt cheap.


Why do people keep saying this??? I think people need to look at where the OP's are from first.

Compared to Canada, Australia, UK, Europe etc... Dubai is MUCH CHEAPER

An average sized US city (not NY, LA, SF etc) I would say cost of living is about equal or maybe a *bit* higher.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> An average sized US city (not NY, LA, SF etc) I would say cost of living is about equal or maybe a *bit* higher.


I don't believe cost of living in Houston (4th largest in US ?) is equal or higher than Dubai.

I have lived in Europe + Scandinavia, Far East, North Africa and UAE, and I agree with Jynx that Dubai (now) is more expensive than most of those places - if compared at the same standard.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Why do people keep saying this??? I think people need to look at where the OP's are from first.
> 
> Compared to Canada, Australia, UK, Europe etc... Dubai is MUCH CHEAPER
> 
> An average sized US city (not NY, LA, SF etc) I would say cost of living is about equal or maybe a *bit* higher.



Dubai is cheaper than the US when it comes to some grocery items (bakery, FMCG, dairy items), eating out (unless its 5* hotels) and gas.

For housing, utility/telecom costs, new cars, clothing, electronics, renting cars, Dubai is definitely costlier. 

Even after the "crash", a decent 1 bed costs the equivalent of US$ 1500 a month, in many "large" cities in the US, you will get a 2 bd at that price..


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

ccr said:


> I don't believe cost of living in Houston (4th largest in US ?) is equal or higher than Dubai.
> 
> I have lived in Europe + Scandinavia, Far East, North Africa and UAE, and I agree with Jynx that Dubai (now) is more expensive than most of those places - if compared at the same standard.


Notice I didn't say Houston... Jynx AND Myself have come to Dubai from Texas and know the low cost of living there. 

I also said compared against Canada, Australia, UK, Europe as the OP is from the UK.

US is the exception in most cases (other than New York, most of California etc), but at the end of the day if you factor in taxes then Dubai is still cheaper in the end. 

Anywhere here is an interesting tool to try out. Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm considering a move as my current role in the uk is too restrictive for me, (its fairly senior, but its too narrow in scope for me). At the same time I was thinking this, I literally tripped over a job advert which looks to me to be perfect for my experience and interests etc.. I know the CEO of the firm and they seem to have been hiring for a while, although this job ad is literally days old. Could just be they can't get he right people with the right experience.

I guess what I'm trying to do is avoid the hassle of relocation into a role which might not be stable due to economic factors I know nothing about. The last thing I'd want to do is to take a role, commit to 12 months rent and then discover the job isn't going to last that long - particularly as in my industry I could well be sent there short term for a client when based in a position in the uk and I've read enough to understand the implications of defaulting.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> I also said compared against Canada, Australia, UK, Europe as the OP is from the UK.


My wife and I spend in the UK around £200 (AED1200) a week, yes that's in a week, on petrol for just commuting. And with a monthly water/electricity/gas bill of £210 (AED1250), a huge chunk of our salaries goes on just getting to and from work and keeping warm at home. It's grim.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you have any kids and from what you are saying you appear career rather than money orientated?

Kids make a huge difference, not only the upheaval but the cost of schooling, child care etc.

2nd point - people don't come to Dubai to further their career they come to make money. Everyone finds themselves frustrated with Dubai, but those that actually care about their jobs, skill set and career progression suffer the most.

There is a huge criticism here about Brits/Westerners coming over here and lording it up on the piss all the time. It's justified to an extent but I doubt anybody comes here with the intention of living like they were in Magaluf. 

What usually happens is people come with better salaries granted, but also quite high ideals, amibtions and a total naivety about the place. After 6 to 9 months of 1 step forward and 10 back most think f*ck it and look for things to fill the vacum caused by the inefficiency and nature of the region.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

No kids, have a partner but we don't live together - we've been based in different places (in the UK) for ages - I know it will be a strain for me to be overseas for a while, but she's 100% behind me if it helps my career.

I'd assumed that the days of being an expat and saving enough to cover a mortgage in no time had gone - wont turn that salary down if it's offered, but wasn't thinking of this move as a way to make a quick buck. I'd want to save a chunk so that when (or perhaps if) I come back to the UK I've got a float to keep me going and set up again here.

I can understand the risk of appearing and treating the place like Magaluf, but whilst I do like to live comfortably, that's not my thing at all. An ex of mine lived in Zurich for a year or so and never really made close friends with the locals, so whilst I feel I'd like to meet locals and expats, don't feel that the former would happen easily, (if at all).

I've worked in Cairo for a few weeks over the last few years so am aware to an extent of the challenges I'd face in my industry in the region. It will have its challenges and frustrations, but I think in my early 40s now is the time to think about a few years overseas as I've never done this.

I can understand people arriving completely naive and green about the place, hopefully this site will help me and others make some sensible decisions before making a move..


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Notice I didn't say Houston... Jynx AND Myself have come to Dubai from Texas and know the low cost of living there.


I am from Houston, thus was only making the point about your comment regarding average US city costs higher than Dubai.

Easy enough for everyone to look at your own COLA (cost of living adjustment) in your package to see if you are going to a higher cost of living place, or not. Dubai is positive-32 ORC Index.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Fletch1969 said:


> I've worked in Cairo for a few weeks over the last few years so am aware to an extent of the challenges I'd face in my industry in the region...


I have also lived in Cairo, and can tell you that you can't relate that experience to Dubai...


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

ccr said:


> I have also lived in Cairo, and can tell you that you can't relate that experience to Dubai...


I think some of the professional challenges will be familiar, (unusual concept to time and deadlines I thought..), but the two cities I'm sure are a world apart.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Your reasons so far seem to be what brought myself and most people here - bit bored of the UK, no ties so free to try something new and hopefully return with some savings to build on. Nothing wrong with that.

Living in 'ordinary' Dubai is financially comparible to living Zone 3-4 in London. There are no taxes but health care is private, there is Salik (road tolls) and fees for just about everything. No heating is required but DEWA (water and electricity) can mount up especially in the summer when a/c is on all the time.

Dubai in general is going through a long levelling out process financially. Companies from tiny SME's through to multi-nationals can and are making money but they are now working for it as oppossed to the crazy days of old. People are much more risk adverse whether - signing a lease on a house, buying a car or in their employed role. That said there is movement, especially in sectors like tourism and retail.

As I alluded to earlier you need to work out whether a move to Dubai is a help or hinderence to your skill set and your career. Things don't just move slower here they are inefficient for loads of reasons - nepotism, lack of training, the wrong people in positions and the fact that a lot of people just don't care. 

Search the customer service threads and realise that documents will sit on a secretary's desk until you've made your 5th phone call chasing them. The boss is not here, the system is down and Inshalla will take up 80% of your working day. People don't answer your calls let alone return them and it's 'acceptable' to be 1-2 hours late for a meeting or just not show up at all.

I don't jack about HR but if it's like anything here you'll be using the skills you learnt when first starting out and the rest will be forgotten. You'll read UK trade press and websites and feel alienated that the rest of your industry is moving at a pace that is leaving you further and further behind. No worries, you think, you'll keep your skills fresh off your own back. Easy said, harder to do when you're chasing documents, phone calls, writing reports that some person needs NOW! (and will completely ignore for weeks once you give it to them). Not to mention doing all the same again in your person life - chasing landlords, DEWA, Etisilat and car hire/maintenence. 

Kind of rambling now but in summary - the salary has to be competitive, that's a given, but you have to weigh up what you're sacrificing/gaining in your career also.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Mr Rossi, that's really helpful - especially the comparison the London living costs as that's something I really needed to understand.

Interesting what you said about training - training/personal and organisational development would be my main field. Would be good to know if it's a lack of appetite for this, lack of money for it, or lack of organisations to deliver this service..

I know I'd be in for a pile of bureaucracy in both my personal and professional life and I do have a concern about being effective in a role where that happens. That said, the most interesting role is in an established company and they will understand this. I should imagine a fair amount of my working life would be with expats anyway.

What I don't have a good understanding of is how good a salary in Dubai needs to be for it to be equivalent to the UK. The cost comparison you gave me helps a lot, but for example I'm not sure if a reasonably sized two bed apartment in the marina area counts as 'ordinary' Dubai or not. As a comparison I'm currently paying a little less than 20% of my gross salary in the UK on rent, (bit under 30% of net). I don't have an OTT lifestyle and I'm not looking for one, but as neither role I've seen has mentioned a salary, I really need to have some figures in mind before I get too far with conversations. The most interesting role is on paper a sideways move at best - would be more delivery than I do now so ironically in spite of what you said, I think I'm likely to use some specific skills that I have that I'm simply not using now.

I'm going to spruce up my CV and make a couple of calls anyway. Feels like a lot I need to know about before I make any decisions though.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fletch, not sure what sort of company you would be working for but am guessing it's a consultancy providing training, restructuring, that kind of thing? From what you have said, you are that person, so you would have to be relying on someone else bringing in business to give you work to do? In times of recession, the first areas companies cut back on are training and PR/advertising. I would say you need to be asking very specific questions of your potential employer - how many courses did they run so far this year, what were they, how many individuals attended, customer base and so on - am sure I don't have to tell you. One of the most important questions I would ask is about terms of payment - are they being paid on time. If not and the company is not huge, then that would affect you being paid. Also, a lot of these companies don't pay a very high salary, your money is made on commission for the courses you run, the consulting jobs you undertake. A lot of these companies have not survived the recession very well and those that have are struggling to keep their heads above water.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

BedouGirl - thanks.. From the job advert I would be managing accounts as well as doing the hands on training and consultancy, so to an extent, at least initially I'd be relying on leads from elsewhere. Business development is something I am comfortable with, but not in a cold calling type environment - the products (which i know well) and services are generally quite high value and as such it takes time for the relationships to build enough for the engagement to be agreed. I don't think anyone moving to a new country would bring an order book with them, but how quickly that's expected to be generated by someone new is another matter.

Good points about customer base and particularly terms of payment for both the organisation and me. Had known this industry had been hit by the economy, but hadn't appreciated that my payment could be affected so much - I know some organisations in the UK have a commission structure like you described, but as my experience and prospective role would be working with senior managers/executives, I didn't think that would be the case. 

The firm I'm most interested in itself states they are one of the largest, (if not the largest) in the region, so I'm reasonably happy about their position. That I've seen them advertise for essentially the same role twice in 12-18 months might mean they are doing incredibly well, or might mean that they are loosing people and need to replace them. Won't know until I speak to them..


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

FItOutGuy said:


> My wife and I spend in the UK around £200 (AED1200) a week, yes that's in a week, on petrol for just commuting. And with a monthly water/electricity/gas bill of £210 (AED1250), a huge chunk of our salaries goes on just getting to and from work and keeping warm at home. It's grim.


Oh happy days - brings back such warm memories.........NOT

Grim is the word!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can golf every weekend back home, in a major city golf club, for the price of golfing here once. And that is at the cheaper places here in the summer...... So more realistically, every two months, I can go golfing for the same price as home. 

Welcome to GolfGopher, the Ultimate Online Tee Time Reservation System!

EMIRATESGOLFFEDERATION.com

I can just keep going on and on and on and on and on. And the forum doesnt like when I do so, as it isnt nice to be mean about their lovely Dubai that they love so much. Brunches, clothing, going out, etc. It is expensive if you wish to live the SAME similar lifestyle as you do at home. 

I have lived in major cities in KS, TX, TN, NC, and SC. It is expensive. Why people on the forum in the last three to six months are trying to act like it is not, that people do not need to ask for large packages, to get paid for coming here... is beyond me. If you are not on a good salary, dubai can be hard. AND I AM ON A GOOD SALARY!!!! Making about 1/3 more then I did in the usa and having accommodations and transportation provided, I am on par with my life in the usa (including the 'tax' free benefit). I dont save any more then I did in the usa though. To reap the savings I sadly assumed I was going to get from being here, I limit my lifestyle a GREAT deal. It comes down to your reasoning on coming here. If it is to save money, if will be quite hard. Lots of turning down western people for western people activities.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

My issue at the moment is that I don't have a concept of what a good salary in Dubai really is, and since the role I am most interested in doesn't state a salary, (just says mid/senior level) I don't want to go into negotiations way too high or low..

If I convert my gross salary in London into AED the figure comes to about 450K - I took a sizeable jump to get to that 12 months ago and haven't expanded my lifestyle to soak this all up - so am saving a fair bit at the moment, (package with pension, health and so on adds the usual %). I could live the lifestyle I have now here on less than this, but if I got that figure in Dubai I don't know how that stacks up. I know there will be people on a lot less, but I have a good few years very specialist experience which seems to be in demand there now and I've no concept yet of where this puts me in the lifestyle stakes. I'm absolutely not interested in salary willy waving, just trying to get a realistic view of whether the whole Dubai idea is viable for me or not.

Ballpark idea of my lifestyle ideal - decent 2 bed apartment close to amenities, reliable but fun car, (I've an oldish sports car over here plus a daily runaround - happy with one vehicle in reality - Land Rover or perhaps mid range BMW - very much doubt I'd consider buying new). I probably eat out once a week, maybe have a couple of beers on my way home once or twice more. I'm sure I'd go to Waitrose for the odd thing I'll miss about the UK, but I'm very used to Carrefour for day to day stuff. Once I've established a network there, I think I'd be as likely to have them round to my place to eat than always head out. 

I'd be moving by myself, but I have a partner in the UK who I'd want to see more than once a year, (she may join me after a while..). I'd probably want to have a few long weekend trips to mainland Europe to see her as well as a decent break back here, (do lots of expats flee when it's too warm in the summer?) to see family and friends. 

Sorry for the length of the post. I'm really just trying to get an idea of whether this idea is viable or not.. 



Jynxgirl said:


> I can golf every weekend back home, in a major city golf club, for the price of golfing here once. And that is at the cheaper places here in the summer...... So more realistically, every two months, I can go golfing for the same price as home.
> 
> Welcome to GolfGopher, the Ultimate Online Tee Time Reservation System!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How easy will it be for you to up and leave to move here? How easy will it be for you to move back home and get a similar position? 

You are from the uk, so you are already used to a higher cost of living. It wont be a gasp each time you go out and about like us americans  Your plane tickets home are alot cheaper then an americans cost. Will your gfs career allow her to obtain a position here in a similar role? Get paid for coming here. You most likely will not get work experience that is going to improve your career. 

The used to be way of asking about salary was generically saying you should get about 1/3 more plus get accommodations and transportation provided. One you go over about 20k though, that tends to wash itself out. 12k or so covers the every day costs of living in the uae with the usual brunches, entertainment, partying, dining, everyday costs. Then the usual savings. Above that you are already living in a higher bracket that isnt really going to be similar to the average joe in your home country or here most likely. It is had to judge what your salary should be. Gauge what is being offered against what you have, aim higher and then come to an agreement.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Moving to Dubai would be very easy - no kids, partner who works freelance in the same industry so could potentially come out for short periods of associate work and if we like it follow me. 

I don't know how easy it would be to go home, but on paper, the role would consolidate a lot of my experience and so would be a good move. If I saw the same role in the UK, even though I'm newish to the company I'm with now, I'd take it if offered, (subject to package etc..) - I'm not using a lot of the skills I now have, but would be using them in the role - there are some specifics that are requested that I know well - the company has described the use of half a dozen specific tools and techniques and they'd like experience in at least one of them - I've got very detailed knowledge of one, and am experienced in four of the other five. I've ran projects in Cairo in exactly the same field, though never actually been to UAE. On paper, I'd have thought I was a strong candidate. 

Not even formally applied yet and I'm getting dangerously keen.. ;-)

Thanks for the rule of thumb, that's really helpful. I'm pretty well paid for the UK to be honest and don't think I'd get current rate plus 1/3 - there are jobs doing what I do in London at that rate though they aren't common. Just really trying to find out where to pitch things.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> And the forum doesnt like when I do so, as it isnt nice to be mean about their lovely Dubai that they love so much.


We all like a moan, just with a less sanctimonious attitude.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can golf every weekend back home, in a major city golf club, for the price of golfing here once. And that is at the cheaper places here in the summer...... So more realistically, every two months, I can go golfing for the same price as home.
> 
> Welcome to GolfGopher, the Ultimate Online Tee Time Reservation System!
> 
> ...



As a newbie to the forum, can I ask why you haven't gone home to America by now? Dubai seems to be causing you a lot of unnecessary pain. Surely better to just return home and have done with it?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...If you are not on a good salary, dubai can be hard. AND I AM ON A GOOD SALARY!!!! Making about 1/3 more then I did in the usa and having accommodations and transportation provided, I am on par with my life in the usa (including the 'tax' free benefit). I dont save any more then I did in the usa though. To reap the savings I sadly assumed I was going to get from being here, I limit my lifestyle a GREAT deal. It comes down to your reasoning on coming here. If it is to save money, if will be quite hard. Lots of turning down western people for western people activities.


If you are paid 1/3 more and don't have to pay for accommodations and transportation AND tax free, yet don't save any money = then you are not on a good salary. Seriously!

I read your day-off activities on the Single thread, it doesn't sound like you have much of a lifestyle here at all in order to save any money.

Don't think that's what you want...

Personally, the moment that I don't save money while living on / above the standards I would back home, I am outtahere!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

FItOutGuy said:


> As a newbie to the forum, can I ask why you haven't gone home to America by now? Dubai seems to be causing you a lot of unnecessary pain. Surely better to just return home and have done with it?


Soon. 

You have no idea how many messages I get, of people (alot american) who get here and find that the rosy glass image they were told isnt quite right and there thought of Dubai are quite similar to mine. 

Money brings people to the middle east. Well... except seems the british. 

Ahhh CCR...  Thanks for caring.


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Newbie question - 1/3 more on gross/net salary or entire package?


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Money brings people to the middle east. Well... except seems the british.


It is true that many of us are not motivated by money alone. Not a bad thing either IMHO.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Money brings people to the middle east.


Middle-east isn't the place if you want to get paid really well, it just has a better balance than other locations. And you can't get any better than Dubai for Middle-East (Oman comes second, IMHO).

And yes, I do care Jynx  Don't want to see you wasted away here, you should be back home in Austin riding your bikes, playing golf every week-end and raising your dogs...

And regarding the motivation, there are those who admitted peeing in the pool and the rest lied about it...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We all deal with things in our own way. Come on world economy... CRASH  So I can go home and buy my home 

:focus:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread has gone somewhat off topic, so let me help out by redirecting it back to Fletcher.

Before I made the move to Dubai I happened to talk to a bigwig in the City and I made some comment about gaining 'international' experience by working in Dubai. His response was to laugh.

No one in London thinks much of a Dubai work experience. It'll either do nothing for you or it will actually hurt your career. Only a tiny (and it's a very tiny) group of people walk away from Dubai having substantially enhanced their careers. The ones who do progress the most are the ones who are staying in Dubai for the long run and have learned how to 'play the game'. 

As for living expenses, Dubai can be....cheaper....if you dedicate yourself to a simple life and living in a cheaper community on the outskirts of the city, but it's much easier for Dubai to be very expensive than it is to be cheap (apologies if that doesn't make sense). If you want to have the typical lifestyle of a 40+ year old Western expat, then Dubai will probably end up being just as expensive as London.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> No one in London thinks much of a Dubai work experience. It'll either do nothing for you or it will actually hurt your career. Only a tiny (and it's a very tiny) group of people walk away from Dubai having substantially enhanced their careers.


Are you referring to a particular industry, or in general ?


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

I simply have no idea about my profession re a stint in Dubai and its effects. If the economy there picks up and it becomes what it was once going to be, if I'm based in London again in a few years then I'll have experience of working somewhere few other people will have. Currency of skills and experience I feel would be key for anyone considering a return trip..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ccr said:


> Are you referring to a particular industry, or in general ?


I would say in general. The only thing you are truly gaining is regional experience which means whe you go home the only openings available will be the ones that require ME experience and send you back out again.

"Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in. "


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> I would say in general. The only thing you are truly gaining is regional experience which means whe you go home the only openings available will be the ones that require ME experience and send you back out again.
> 
> "Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in. "


Good point. Personally I'm considering a few years in the region, but of course it may work out differently. If I come back to the UK with specialist experience of course I'd expect to go back for periods of time, but would be thinking I'd be away for a week/few weeks at a time.


----------

